# Lamp Protectors on the cheap



## joeplant57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guy's I mentioned this in another thread but thought it needed one of it's own..A bulb protector (wire waste paper basket) cost 2 bucks from Sams and very easy to cut I used scissors to cut it, a couple of screws and there you have it..Instead of paying 80 bucks+ you have one for 2 bucks, cheers Joe


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jan 4, 2012)

Good idea for the smaller pythons
But if it's easy to cut with scissors, bigger pythons will just crush it:-(


----------



## thepythonguy (Jan 4, 2012)

I used some of them awhile go but ditched as the setup i had wasn't really thought out and to change the bulb over when it blew meant i had to unscrew the whole basket to get to the bulb and change it over is there a way of installing say a flap o get to the bulb easier?


----------



## Egernia (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure where you are paying $80 for light cages but you can get factory made ones for as low as $20 online these days that you can just take out of the box and use. They also have opening doors so that you can have access to replace bulbs. Ebay can be your friend sometimes.


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well thanks guys for your thumbs up lol..it takes two minutes to unscrew a couple of screws to change a bulb, it can be reinforced with let's say the wire coat hangers and if you can buy the proper cages for 20 bucks show me where, you miserable bunch you are lol.. By the way I do have small pythons lol. Joe


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 4, 2012)

joeplant57 said:


> Well thanks guys for your thumbs up lol..it takes two minutes to unscrew a couple of screws to change a bulb, it can be reinforced with let's say the wire coat hangers and if you can buy the proper cages for 20 bucks show me where, you miserable bunch you are lol.. By the way I do have small pythons lol. Joe


its called ebay - thats where the reptile mesh light cages are the cheapest.


----------



## StellaDoore (Jan 4, 2012)

2 minutes of searching and first web page I opened had a large round cage for $19.50. Definitely worth it, a burnt snake would be awful


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Why do people always think the worst, what burnt snake? Read my post I did say reinforce it. This is for folk who maybe as ten cages plus or maybe struggling with money so please don't always think the worse. It can be as strong as any you buy with a little work on it. Cheers anyway. Maybe next time I'll keep my thoughts to myself. Joe


----------



## Reptar859 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well im a cheapscate so if i can save 17 bucks im in.lol


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Reptar859 said:


> Well im a cheapscate so if i can save 17 bucks im in.lol


If you have a large python Reptar reinforce it with the galvo coat hangers, might take ten minutes or so otherwise you will end up with a burnt python and that would be awful. Cheers matey. Joe


----------



## Egernia (Jan 4, 2012)

No offence intended if my earlier post came across as being critical. It is always good to see different ways of doing things as many appreciate way of doing things on the cheap. If the only other option was a $40 cage retail price then your idea would certainly be well worth it, but as these types of cages now sell for the $20 mark I think perhaps the amount of work involved in making the effort to modify things may outweigh the advantages. Why not support your reptile products suppliers rather than the two dollar shops as long as there is a value to you in doing so


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 4, 2012)

Egernia said:


> No offence intended if my earlier post came across as being critical. It is always good to see different ways of doing things as many appreciate way of doing things on the cheap. If the only other option was a $40 cage retail price then your idea would certainly be well worth it, but as these types of cages now sell for the $20 mark I think perhaps the amount of work involved in making the effort to modify things may outweigh the advantages. Why not support your reptile products suppliers rather than the two dollar shops as long as there is a value to you in doing so


I will tell you why, our nearest Reptile supplier charges 80 bucks for bulb cages and as for the amount of time it takes to make 10 minutes, so surely making them out weighs buying them by far. Listen mate its an option for anyone who wants to make them its not a must.. Plus there 30 bucks on ebay with postage not 20.. Cheers Joe


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the post, its always good to get ideas and save some money at the same time. 
Cheers Brian


----------



## Kedan (Jan 5, 2012)

mine came with my enclosure


----------



## Becky27 (Jan 5, 2012)

Joeplant57 I think it's a great idea and will be trying it out in my stimmie's enclosure!


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 5, 2012)

thepythonguy said:


> I used some of them awhile go but ditched as the setup i had wasn't really thought out and to change the bulb over when it blew meant i had to unscrew the whole basket to get to the bulb and change it over is there a way of installing say a flap o get to the bulb easier?



I hope this makes sense, what I do is cut a square hole in the enclosure where the cage is permanently mounted. On the ooutside I have a larger square peice of wood (about 2mm) larger then the hole. You attach and wire the bulb fitting to this wood and then use a screw that has the head in the enclosure
and the tread at the back of the ppeices of wood and then use
a wing nut to secure. This means the never comes down comes down and when u need to replace a globe u uunscrew the wing nut and pull off the wood with the fittings and done. I can draw a couple of quick pics as I'm sure this wasn't the easiest to understand. Even im confused


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well thanks for that Becky you made my day, especially after all the flack I took over the idea lol. Cheers Joe


----------



## thepythonguy (Jan 5, 2012)

I wasn't giving anyone flack just I was explaining the trouble i had with it take it as you will 

you can screw the cage to the side of the enclosure then cut a hole for the light bulb make a bracket sit the light fitting in so when it blows you just pull it out the side and replace it.


----------



## TheEwok (Jan 7, 2012)

Top idea mate.


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 8, 2012)

Top idea mate, i love peoples ingenuity!


----------

